# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  My tadpole just turned to a frog...he won't eat!

## LaceyRogue

I have had adult frogs before, though I have never had a tadpole so this lil guy is my first.  He had just turned into an adorable little frog....I think it is a bull frog or so I was lead to believe.  Anyway he had just absorbed all of his tail and I bought him some small meal worms and small crickets, he won't eat them.  I am worried he will starve...any advice or is he just not ready to eat yet since he just absorbed all of his tail?  Help me please any bit of advice will help I am sure...thanks ya all.

Lacey

----------


## Jace

*I raised two frogs from tadpoles this year and it was amazing to watch!  One of them was an American Bullfrog, and it took her almost two weeks before she would eat.  I would wait a few more days and then offer it again.  Eventually, you'll notice them missing and poop and all will be good.  Bullfrogs, I've noticed, are pretty tough and stubborn, and will do things on their own schedule.  I think they rather enjoy seeing us panic, we of oh so little faith in Mother Nature!!    Best of luck and I hope your little one grows up big and strong.*

----------


## LaceyRogue

Thanks so much for the reassurance.....Your right I suppose it's all being handled by mother nature's perfect plan for each creature.  He is proving to be a stubborn lil thang so I am sure your right and he will eventually eat on his own time.  Thanks a lot it helps to know I am not the only one who has a stubborn frog who is on an eating strike lol. All the best to you and your crew of creatures.

Lacey

----------


## Greenlove

I have read a lot on this subject.  The most important thing I have found about feeding new froglets is, DO NOT feed them anything larger than the space between their eyes! It should actually be smaller than that, just to be safe. Small crickets, usually about 1/4 inch, are probably to big for him and I have heard that if you feed even small worms to froglets they can cause problems.  My new froglets will eat only pinheads and melanogaster fruit flies.  They love them!  I was also worried like you for the first few days because they weren't eating, but after about three days they ate like champs.  Just remember---If it's smaller than the space between his eyes, you shouldn't have a problem.  Hope this helps. Good luck!

----------


## LaceyRogue

O.K. I picked out all the ones that seemed larger than they should be, cause the pet stores are not very consistent in size when I order crickets. I ask for small and get large and small lol. The thing is though the small ones are not pin heads but they are the size of between his eyes.  He is a big froglet, he ate well as a tadpole. It's strange because he was the smallest tadpole, I picked him out cause he was the only one that looked healthy he ended up getting huge fast!.  He is actually looking at the live food but has not attempted to eat it yet. We shall see.  Hope this works.  Thanks for the advice!

----------


## Jace

*Bullfrogs will try and eat anything and everything, though sometimes I think their eyes are bigger than their mouths! I started Poe on pinheads, but she would have to eat a huge amount to feel satisfied, so I quickly graduated her to 1-2 week crickets. Then she started filling out a bit and looking much more satisfied. Now she easily picks off 5-6 dusted crickets each feeding and as soon as she gets a bit bigger, I have a earthworm in the fridge just for her!!    I included a pic of her-does your froglet look like her?*

----------


## LaceyRogue

Very informative...thanks lots.  Yes my lil guy looks just like her, except mine had blotchy like stripes on it's legs. I will try and get a pic for you to see and maybe you can help me determine if this is a bull frog that I have.  Also I hate to be so needy but could you enlighten me as to how to be certain of the sex of the frog?  I heard that it's all about the size of the ears but I don't know if that has any truth to it.  Being that my lil froglet is so young Idk if I could tell anyway.  I never really sexed my frogs before I just always said they were boys lol. But I will try and see if I can get a good pic and post it.  Thanks again.

Lacey

----------


## LaceyRogue

The pics are not the best, my camera is not working and I had to resort to my camera phone, so basically thats him or her.  You think that's a bull frog?

----------


## Jace

*That does look like a bullfrog to me.  I have seen darker, lighter, leg stripes and no stripes.  There is such a variance, but I would have to say that yours does look like a bullfrog.  I am not an expert by any means in IDing frogs and when it comes to American bullfrogs, I am learning as I go! * 

*You can tell the sex of bullfrogs by their eardrums.  If it is significantly larger than the eyeball, it is a male.  If it is the same size or smaller, female.  Both of our bullfrogs are rather young to sex at the moment, though tentatively, I am saying that my Poe is female.  However, I have been told that until she is larger and older, that won't be 100%.  Males stay smaller, so I was hoping for a boy!  That, and I want to hear the mating call.  I do have a feeling that I have a girl, which is fine as long as she is healthy, which she appears to be.*

*Hopefully I have been helpful-I will do my best to answer any questions you may have and that is a mighty fine looking frog you have there! *

----------


## wesleybrouwer

It is normal toadlets/froglets don't feed in the first week.
As they get to land they still got their tales attached,
they are first using up the tale before they start eating insects.
The tale is some sort of first nutrition to them.

So don't worry about it  :Wink:

----------


## swtos2015

i need your help, my common toad tadpoles became frogs about 2 weeks ago! (i think they are called like this, this is the most common species here in greece) they wont eat! i've given them black ants, pinhead ants, red ants, but nothing, the first 1 week they were afraid of them but now they dont even care of them, they poop normally but they are skinny, about 1 cm - 1.5 cm long. Please reply

----------

